# SHTF , are we getting close ?



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

So a number of us prep, prepare, pay attention to what goes 
on in the world and what affects us personally and our household. 
Some things we have control over and some we don't.

So it will depend on what your definition of SHTF means. 
SHTF , are we getting close ? 
Are you worried ?

This covid mess just makes everything harder.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

ladytoysdream said:


> So a number of us prep, prepare, pay attention to what goes
> on in the world and what affects us personally and our household.
> Some things we have control over and some we don't.
> 
> ...


Naww, I ain't scared. It'll be tough but rural areas will get by. I think we've got a couple years before the markets/economy start to tank. That's when the heat will really turn up and we'll be looking at unrest/war a few years after that. Say 5-10 years from now.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am worried,especially because I live in a state with a dictator as governor. Also we have had riots that have gotten out of control the past few years, too close to home. We have tried to physically and mentally prepare for what could come but I dont think we are ever fully prepared.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Funny you should ask...I thought we were there now.

The break down of things won't be gradual. It'll come as a "tipping point" event-- after several, short failed trials (Portland/Frankfort/Baltmore/Jan 6th) to get over the wall, one big rush and over we'll go finally in an all-or-none effort....You can't un-fall off a cliff.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Canada an US trucking is a bigger problem because of the vaccine mandate. What you gona do start backin up trucks to switch out containers at the border since US cant go to canada?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

doc- said:


> Funny you should ask...I thought we were there now.
> 
> The break down of things won't be gradual. It'll come as a "tipping point" event-- after several, short failed trials (Portland/Frankfort/Baltmore/Jan 6th) to get over the wall, one big rush and over we'll go finally in an all-or-none effort....You can't un-fall off a cliff.


We are


doc- said:


> Funny you should ask...I thought we were there now.
> 
> The break down of things won't be gradual. It'll come as a "tipping point" event-- after several, short failed trials (Portland/Frankfort/Baltmore/Jan 6th) to get over the wall, one big rush and over we'll go finally in an all-or-none effort....You can't un-fall off a cliff.


Targets CEO has it right. People will drive less and spend less he said. Gas prices keep limiting trips. Guess we only get the truth from companies that deal with lower income people. Remember Obama said gas prices have to go up to control people. So true. Biden is working hard to make it happen.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I think we are standing on edge of a cliff....and it is not going to take much 
to be pushed over it. 
For some, it could already have happened in their personal lives. 

Am I sweating and worried ? Not yet. But then again I been paying attention 
and doing things to stay ahead of problems that I can control for my situation. 
It just is not looking good for a lot of folks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

TSHTF in 2020 when the lockdows were announced. IMO, we are dealing with the fallout from that and rapidly heading for another episode of flying poo. Grocery shortages, labor shortages, medical aid shortages and replacement vehicle shortages are making life and working very difficult for most of the country. I don't know if we will ever pull out of this downward spiral.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> TSHTF in 2020 when the lockdows were announced. IMO, we are dealing with the fallout from that and rapidly heading for another episode of flying poo. Grocery shortages, labor shortages, medical aid shortages and replacement vehicle shortages are making life and working very difficult for most of the country. I don't know if we will ever pull out of this downward spiral.


TS already HTF? Really? That wasn't so bad. If it weren't for reading the news I'd have barely noticed.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

It's going to affect each household different. 

Those on SS and SSI, or others on fixed incomes, are going to be 
hurting more everyday as the prices keep climbing on things. 

I hope people are paying attention and thinking outside the box here. 
Making plans and more plans.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Forcast said:


> We are
> 
> Targets CEO has it right. People will drive less and spend less he said. Gas prices keep limiting trips. Guess we only get the truth from companies that deal with lower income people. Remember Obama said gas prices have to go up to control people. So true. Biden is working hard to make it happen.


And not just with gas prices, but by pushing to eliminate fossil fuel vehicles altogether. Or any fossil fuel usage for that matter.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I define SHTF when someone comes to my rural property, and tries to enforce their will upon me, and I have to respond to keep the peace for me, and my family. I have security measures in place, and all members of my family are CCW certified, and know where, when, and how to use guns, with plenty of provisions to get us through an extended shutdown, should that be the case.

What happens in big cities aren't citizen events, they are paid protest/riots that are funded by one, or another chaos creators (George Soros) who want to see this country divided, and weak. There may be citizens who join in on the rush of a smash/grab/riot, but they aren't starting them.

Fortunately, there are still enough responsible adults who need to go to work every day, that really don't want to put boots on the ground marching to the capitol !


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Depending on where you live, it may already be here. If you live next to a huge homeless camp, and can't leave your home unattended you are living in a world without law. If you live on the Mexican border, and have to fort up at night and cover your windows, because the smugglers will shoot out windows that show any light, you are there.

If you live in a city with drive by shootings, with the danger of stray rounds killing children in their beds, you are there. If the local mayor, and the police allow violent mobs to loot and burn at will, you are there. If gangs of shoplifters loot stores in broad daylight, and store security is not allowed to stop them, you are there.

If a government can manufacture a deadly virus, claim that it came from a bat, it spreads around the world killing hundreds of thousands of people, you are there. If the response of your own government is to demand at the point of a gun that you be injected with an experimental drug, you are there.

If you come to where I live and demand that I accept your delusions as fact, that I only speak approved words, only think approved thoughts, allow a mob to take what I have, and all the while smile and like it. Be sure this is the mountain you want to die on.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, the tipping point will vary according to your location and stage of life. We are too close to a big city to ignore how the city is affected. Our electricity, and obviously internet, are still on, we still have gas to go to work and the store. But we are seeing a rapid decline in how people treat others and the extent to which some will go to take what they want.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

CKelly78z said:


> I define SHTF when someone comes to my rural property, and tries to enforce their will upon me, and I have to respond to keep the peace for me, and my family. I have security measures in place, and all members of my family are CCW certified, and know where, when, and how to use guns, with plenty of provisions to get us through an extended shutdown, should that be the case.
> 
> What happens in big cities aren't citizen events, they are paid protest/riots that are funded by one, or another chaos creators (George Soros) who want to see this country divided, and weak. There may be citizens who join in on the rush of a smash/grab/riot, but they aren't starting them.
> 
> Fortunately, there are still enough responsible adults who need to go to work every day, that really don't want to put boots on the ground marching to the capitol !


Funny news this morning said hope the weather is warmer for them! Im thinking no way , you know the government is taking names and addresses this time. Saves the fbi so much time searching facebook


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I think Muleskinner hit it right on the head. It's a gradual but ever-increasing slide down the slope. With a failing government and a lack of competent leadership it's everyone for themselves. You can almost see the drool running down Putin's chin from here.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

gilberte said:


> I think Muleskinner hit it right on the head. It's a gradual but ever-increasing slide down the slope. With a failing government and a lack of competent leadership it's everyone for themselves. You can almost see the drool running down Putin's chin from here.


Putin won't attack us, he doesn't want this mess, but we will not be able to negotiate with him until we have a real leader. Putin doesn't negotiate with SJW's he laughs at them.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Muleskinner, I really liked your post. Thank you  

Went to get a few groceries today. Most people had masks on. A few did not. 
I just ignore those. Keep my 6 foot distance. Prices still climbing. Empty spots on 
shelves. More store brands not available. But they have name brands in their place 
and higher prices. I just sub where I can, skip some purchases, and just get in and 
out of the stores. Still feel fortunate I can buy what I need to. 
. But I can see where if this keeps up, it could become a SHTF situation. 
I only spent about 1/3 of what I have been buying lately for the week.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Price of gas keeps going up. 
I am thinking SHTF coming up fast for a lot of people. 

Trying to think of more back up plans.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Best thing for me is I'm retired and stay home most of the time.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Saw diesel for $4.10 yesterday. 

SHTF is relative to your situation.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

For families living pay check to pay check, the world as they knew it has already ended. Meanwhile our so called leader, babbles on about everything except his inept leadership.

Let's go Brandon.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Still.think gasoline and electric propane for heating will be the biggest problems. Companies charge more for transportation gas cost and pass it on to customer if they can. Or loose money. Hard for people to get to work with gas so high. Not sure what can be done to lower costs. Keep going back to Obama's " green energy statement years ago Ofcourse gas electric propane will cost more"


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DH texted me from the gas station on his way to work.

Gasoline went up 40 CENTS since last night, putting gas in Mountain Grove MO at $3.60.

Went to Ava MO this afternoon, and gas had only (!) gone up 20 cents overnight.

Diesel is over $4

Hold on, Myrtle. We're in for a ride... but not in a car. Too expensive.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

saw ti at $3.49 today


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Gas went up 20 cents overnight here too. To $5.49 per gallon. I'm going to be sunk very soon.


Pony said:


> DH texted me from the gas station on his way to work.
> 
> Gasoline went up 40 CENTS since last night, putting gas in Mountain Grove MO at $3.60.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Diesel jumped fifty cents this morning. We are at $4.60 here. My husband is a truck driver for a small company who could possibly go under due to fuel prices.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Gas prices jumped here this week too. It's about $6.70/gallon now. (about 5.30 in US dollars). "They" are calling for another increase this weekend too.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Forcast said:


> Funny news this morning said hope the weather is warmer for them! Im thinking no way , you know the government is taking names and addresses this time. Saves the fbi so much time searching facebook


the FBI already knows where 'you' are...lol, search FB? I'm sorry, I am not being rude, it just struck me funny that FB would be their source.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Time to drag out the old motorcycles, and be glad that Winter is almost over.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Gas here was 3.49 the other day. Today it is 3.69 a gallon. 
My tank is at 3/4 and I tried to fill it and the reader in the pump 
was not working. Tried 2 different ones. Tried to go across the 
street to the other station and it was more crazy than the one 
I was just at. Decided I better just come home. Maybe first of 
the week, try again. 
I don't have a good feeling about this gas situation.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

This is not far from us,Portland Oregon 








Portland gas station charging nearly $6.30 a gallon for regular


PORTLAND, Ore. — Gas prices are rising rapidly across the nation, but fuel is becoming increasingly expensive on the West Coast. Signs at one gas station in north Portland show they are charging nearly $6. 30 a gallon. The station’s price of 'Plus' is $6. 59, and the price of Shell




katu.com


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> For families living pay check to pay check, the world as they knew it has already ended. Meanwhile our so called leader, babbles on about everything except his inept leadership.
> 
> Let's go Brandon.


Not quite yet. From what I'm seeing credit cards must be easier to get than they once were. I know several individuals and families stacking up debt in an attempt to maintain the lifestyle they are accustomed to. Some are stacking up debt on a survival basis.
When the credit runs out is when you will see people get desperate and maybe bank failures as well.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TxMex said:


> Not quite yet. From what I'm seeing credit cards must be easier to get than they once were. I know several individuals and families stacking up debt in an attempt to maintain the lifestyle they are accustomed to. Some are stacking up debt on a survival basis.
> When the credit runs out is when you will see people get desperate and maybe bank failures as well.


In a dark corner of my mind, I think that the banks and the dollar (as well as the rest of the world's currencies) have already crashed.

The house of cards is down. No one told us about it yet.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Pony said:


> In a dark corner of my mind, I think that the banks and the dollar (as well as the rest of the world's currencies) have already crashed.
> 
> The house of cards is down. No one told us about it yet.


We will keep going for a while a bit like a semi or a train. It takes a while to come to a full stop. Also disbelief will help delay acknowledging that the house has fallen.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TxMex said:


> We will keep going for a while a bit like a semi or a train. It takes a while to come to a full stop. Also disbelief will help delay acknowledging that the house has fallen.


Very good point. Love the analogy.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Pacific Northwest WA Gas $4.69, Diesel $5.17 Many store shelves are bare for certain products and some products have been unavailable for weeks/months. Homelessness is staggering. Our little town of 12,000, used to be very little crime, is seeing 12 auto thefts per day on average and in the past 3 weeks, we've had 2 armed robberies. People walking into stores, loading up carts, and walking out the door without paying on a daily basis. Nothing is being done by police and police say their hands are tied due to legislators and law that was enacted this past April 2021. The whole thing feels contrived.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The spatter is just starting.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We just returned from filling up all out gas cans (with stabilizer) for future needs; and the gas was $4.60 a gallon. We also just had our oil tank ("diesel" for furnace in house) filled and it was about the same price. I doubt anything will be going down any time soon and sure am concerned about those who cannot afford to pay out these prices...........


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Propane bill for the house was $336 for 99 gallons, Two grill propane tank refills were $39.98 total. Pickup took $77.02 to fill it. I had points for .30 a gallon off regular price. Paid all of these today.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

People are still shopping, going out to eat and traveling. So guess our gov is right.... let them eat cake


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah and those people are probably living off credit cards...........


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby is still driving a gas guzzler to work. If he doesn't work we lose the house.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Hubby is still driving a gas guzzler to work. If he doesn't work we lose the house.


We just switched vehicles. Mine gets better mileage, and I don't need a car every day. (His daily driver is 40 years old next month. It is a challenging ride...)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I HATE, HATE, HATE his vehicle. It sits as high as a big truck and has no running boards to step onto. I have to grab the steering wheel and use it to do a pull up while scrambling for a foot hold on the rocker panel. 

I could go back to driving my Explorer. It's ok as long as I don't have to back up. The reverse went out or I would be driving that and he could have the car with the heater that won't shut off.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> I HATE, HATE, HATE his vehicle. It sits as high as a big truck and has no running boards to step onto. I have to grab the steering wheel and use it to do a pull up while scrambling for a foot hold on the rocker panel.
> 
> I could go back to driving my Explorer. It's ok as long as I don't have to back up. The reverse went out or I would be driving that and he could have the car with the heater that won't shut off.


I really do appreciate his daily driver. He bought it for me (hmmm) to replace the one I sold a few years back.

'82 CJ7. 

Darned uncomfortable to drive, but CJs have gotten me out of some hairy situations. Sure, I intentionally put myself into a couple of those situations off-road, but there were a couple of times when that little 7 walked me right out of ditches on deserted roads.

It's a REAL Jeep thing...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Explorer was the first, and so far only, real 4 wheel drive we ever had. During the short time I drove it I had a lot of fun with the feature. I bumped over a couple curbs and a concrete parking barrier I forgot was there. I spent a couple weeks plowing through roadside snow piles (the township never plows to the edge of this road) and a few trips to town on snow covered roads. I didn't get a chance to take it on challenging terrain. 

Yes, the truck and Excursion have 4 wheel drive capability. But they don't have all time 4 wheel drive. That Explorer was fun!

I would buy another one but the underbody rusts out really bad and the transmissions are not servicable. The tranny was built to self destruct. It would cost around $1500 to repair. Hubby hasn't decided if he wants to put that kind of money in a vehicle that is falling apart underneath.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Just because someone enjoys a meal out does not mean they are credit card broke.
Judging each other is not helpful.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have to have a truck and usually that's my only vehicle. Seriously considering getting another motorcycle though my transplant team would probably have a collective stroke. 
I don't have any debt and I'm beginning to get worried. No telling what this will do to the stock market. I'm scrambling looking for safe things to invest in and preferably something I can touch rather than stocks. However this is a chancy time to be swapping investments around....but it might be chancier not to ..

Folks have got to have their heads in the sand not to be beginning to be concerned by now.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

When gas went up under Bush, it lead to the great recession. Folks could either buy gas to go to work or pay their house payment and they decided to go to work. For sale signs went up everywhere and then the foreclosures began. We bought our home/ranch in 2009 for a deal because it was in foreclosure and sold it 9 years later for 100K over purchase price. It's a cycle. I can remember the 70's when it was hard to even find gas and then home loans were above 10% interest. We've been in a hot economy for awhile so we are due a down cycle. What goes up must come down and around and around we go.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Just because someone enjoys a meal out does not mean they are credit card broke.
> Judging each other is not helpful.


Haha, when it comes to credit, I'm like one of those Quakers who are 'conscientious objectors'---I don't believe in credit, I'd rather pay cash for something I want, and if I can't afford it, well, then I need to scrape up more cash, lol. Seen too many families (and youngsters) swamped and/or ruined by credit card debt... no thanks. Live within your means, I reckon, and ya won't have to worry about the ridiculous interest rates on those credit cards. 

Somehow, this reminds me of the stigma associated with living with your parents as an adult: all around the world, and especially in Third World countries, multiple generations live under one roof, but you don't see the media targeting THEM, because THAT would be "RACIST!!!" But it's okay to bash ****** for living with his mom as an adult... PFFFFFFT. Just another assault by greedy globalist swine, who think it's okay to bash ******, lol. F#% the DIRTY SWINE, lol.

They can take their credit cards and stick 'em where the sun don't shine... people always ask me, "How can you live without credit?" And I reply, "Gee, I own my home free & clear, I own my car & cycle free & clear, *** part of THAT don't you understand???" LOL. Sheeee-it, even with the insane real estate market we have today, it's easier and cheaper to BUY than it is to RENT. I'm not big on paying rent, I'd much prefer to apply money toward OWNING the property, AYE?

Just my $.02 on this topic, as for the SHTF there's no telling how much abuse the American Public will take, most of the youngsters are dumber than boxes of rocks, seemingly willing to embrace socialism. Don't know any better, I reckon, and they're bombarded with globalist propaganda 24/7/365 on all those goddam devices, let alone the leftist academic institutions, lol. I shouldn't laugh, it's NOT that funny, but in a way it IS... thank goodness I'll be dead before too long, lol. 

The way I see it, I saw the glory years of this nation, when America was still a superpower and a force to be reckoned with... but thanks to the insidious & traitorous machinations of dirty globalist swine and their political tools, all bought & sold like so many branded & ear-tagged cattle, well, I reckon my military service was pointless. As long as these dirty swine continue to subvert and derail the U.S. as a world power, with no repercussions whatsoever, sh!t will only get worse. 

TIME TO CLEAN HOUSE... READ UP ON JOEL SKOUSEN, HE KNOWS WHAT TIME IT IS, LOL. CHEERS!!!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Hard Aground, I'm pretty well convinced that's why we don't live forever. As we get older it's harder and harder to deal with change, especially when we view it as change for the worse (which I do). Anyway, here's to what's next!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I joined this thread hoping for information as to what others are doing to prep for an unpredictable future; yet there seems to be so much anger here that it is pulling my spirits down. I can understand the anger and the frustrations; I just don't want to cover my future expectations with them. Maybe it is because my outlook is more of a spiritual one than earthy and I have feelings of excitement associated with the future because of this. Knowing I have a Heavenly Father who is ever in attendance gives me feelings of comfort.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> I joined this thread hoping for information as to what others are doing to prep for an unpredictable future; yet there seems to be so much anger here that it is pulling my spirits down. I can understand the anger and the frustrations; I just don't want to cover my future expectations with them. Maybe it is because my outlook is more of a spiritual one than earthy and I have feelings of excitement associated with the future because of this. Knowing I have a Heavenly Father who is ever in attendance gives me feelings of comfort.


Isn't there a forum here for prepping?

Maybe you could post any questions or share any ideas you have over there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The prepper forum has been awful quiet lately.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> The prepper forum has been awful quiet lately.


OpSec?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pony said:


> OpSec?


Pretty sure that's it. I remember some stories about people needing to keep an eye on their neighbors who had stores of food or were stockpiling ammo and other preps. It got real quiet then.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> Putin won't attack us, he doesn't want this mess, but we will not be able to negotiate with him until we have a real leader. Putin doesn't negotiate with SJW's he laughs at them.


The weird thing is: Putin is trying to save us....


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Vjk said:


> The weird thing is: Putin is trying to save us....


All those Great Reset provocateurs masquerading as innocent Ukrainian women and children being shelled needlessly will definitely save us all.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I haven't been online much in ages, and on the forums even less than that. But I am finally beginning to see signs of trouble (mainly in the form of food shortages) here in the Midwest, which I have been reading about in other parts of the country for the past 8-10 months. I decided to pop back on and check to see how other Homesteaders are faring these days.

I am in a facebook group where people post shortages and price increases, mostly of grocery items, but also whatever it is that they happen to be buying, or trying to buy. Lots of shortages in other parts of the country, it seems, but curiously not here- until very recently. I have been seeing shortages of herbs and spices, and HUGE price increases on the ones that are in stock. This is at all four of the grocery stores that I shop at, so I figure it is a real thing. 

Yesterday at Costco I really noticed some new price increases on several items which we routinely purchase for around $9.99 because they were up to $11.99, which is a very noticeable increase to someone who watches prices like we do. I also noticed new packaging, particularly on a brand of fresh shredded parmesan cheese which we purchased a bunch of at the beginning of the pandemic at $9.99 for a 2 pound container. We stuck them in the freezer and they sure came in handy later on in 2020 when we could not buy fresh parmesan. Well, yesterday the container caught my eye because there was something odd about it. I had to pick it up to get a closer look and only then realized that the container is now a ONE POUND container, for the same $9.99 price. That is a 100% increase- Yikes! Glad we didn't need any.

Ironically, because I have been stunned at the high prices that people are reporting for meat products, in our area we can still find good meat at relatively good prices. I saw large packages of HUGE seasoned chicken legs at Costco a few weeks ago for just $1.49 a pound, which I thought was pretty reasonable compared to prices that other people have been posting. We don't buy much chicken because we raise our own meat birds, but once in awhile I will pick something up just for the convenience if the price is right. I did not buy those because we didn't need them, but would have jumped on them if we didn't have a freezer full of chicken already. We do buy pork, usually at Costco, and I recently purchased a large pork loin for $1.99 a pound. I also bought bacon for $3.99 a pound, in 4 pound packages. We really like Costco's bacon, and I have been seeing it in the other grocery stores for $8 a pound and up. If we had to pay that much we simply would not buy it- we would do without.

Costco had sugar in 50 pound bags for around 44 cents a pound and rice in 25 pound bags for anywhere from 42 cents a pound for plain white rice to 95 cents for basmati and then a few more expensive varieties that I did not really look at other than to note that they were well stocked.

Livestock feed is up dramatically- wishing now that I had not kept so many roosters over the winter. sigh. Will be butchering all of the excess in the next week or two. Goats are eating just hay and minerals right now, thank goodness, but my pregnant does are about to go on grain and more supplements and once they kid and we start milking we will be pouring the feed to them for awhile. Boy goats should have been butchered in the Fall but we held off. After feeding them tons and tons of hay all winter we now know that it wasn't worth it and in the future will butcher early just to keep from feeding them- which I guess is what most "sensible" goat people do. In the meantime, the dogs will eat well!

We are boarding a horse, out for training, and he is eating SIX pounds of pellets a day, plus all the hay he can eat. He will be coming home next week and as soon as he steps foot off the trailer he will be going back to just hay and pasture and a small amount of SBM and fingers crossed he keeps the weight on. He was sick last year when we got him, then got more sick, had to have surgery, and is now, finally recovered. He needed the feed while he was sick but hope, hope, hoping that we can cut that out now- which would save us over $80 a month. We have been paying $50 every six weeks to have his feet trimmed at the boarding stable but a friend found a young Amish farrier recently who charges $18 for a barefoot trim. Our friends are very particular about their horses and they seem happy with this guy so we will give him a try and hope he does a good job- that would save quite a few $$$ over the course of a year. Not worth it if he doesn't do a good job, but if he does we will be very thankful.

One of the WORST price increases for us has been Guinea Pig food, lol. In early 2020 I could buy Kaytee brand gp food in four pound bags for $4.99- but I always waited and bought it on sale for $3.99 a pound. It has been creeping up steadily until it is now $8.49 for the same four pound bag. It hasn't been on sale for months, and they are often out of stock on it even when it is not on sale. My 10yo had been taking care of the gp's and I noticed that they were going through loads and loads of it, so I took over their care for awhile and have cut them back to just 1/8 cup each, per day, which at these prices will save me a fortune! They eat mostly hay anyway, or should, plus I make up little "salad bowls" of fresh veggies and trimmings from my greenhouse plants several times a day- I think they were wasting most of the pellets before and not even eating them.

Oh, the other price shockers for us are cat food and dog food. We have not had a cat for several years but our daughter rescued a "feral" kitten out in our woods last Fall. I nearly dropped from shock the first time I had to buy a bag of cat food for it! And dog food has doubled in price, even when buying it on sale, over what we were paying just a little over two years ago. We do feed a lot of raw but buy kibble for when our show dogs are on the road showing, or for times when we run out of raw stuff for them. 

So, yeah, we are starting to notice price increases for sure, and just beginning to see holes in inventory for some grocery items. We are okay financially, and still stocking up when we can find good deals, but those are fewer and far in between these days. Looking forward to growing a huge garden this year with lots of excess for preserving.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I posted this thread in the sub forum Survival & Emergency Preparedness  
There is a LOT of information in older threads . If you don't know how to prep, start reading them.
Or go to the gardening sub forum and read. Lots of older threads on this site, just do a SEARCH. 

I don't see anger in this thread. I see a sharing of information what is going on in different parts of 
the country. High prices. Shortages. Stuff not on store shelves. What is a SHTF for one person might 
not be for another person. Some people have deeper pockets. But when what you want is not to be had, 
then what good is that money to you ? 
Having some food stocked, your gas tank more than half full, a bit of cash in your pocket, a bug out 
bag in your vehicle ready to go if you need that option. Having a few books that show you how to do 
things. A good older cook book. Lots of research stored in your brain. And some stored in hard copy. 

If we lost power here, our entertainment package and house phone won't be working 
I was muttering about not being able to charge the cell phones, thinking something like a small 
solar system for a back up plan. Hubby suggested charging off the vehicle. I thought okay good idea, 
just have to convince him to stay home more and have gas in the truck. What if you go to the gas station 
and the pumps won't turn on due to no electric. 

Lots of people crying the blues on FB groups. Some don't have a clue where to start to stock up. 
And they want instant quick, cheap solutions to their questions. I just read, shake my head, and think, 
if you don't know now and think a few extra cans of beans for each shopping trip will be the answer, 
oh dear .....
And it's not only young people....it's all ages. Some people don't know how to cook. They would be 
lost without their cell phones, and their social media fix everyday.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

ladytoysdream-

I was shocked when, just a few years ago, my younger brother (mid-50's at the time) told me that he had just purchased a whole chicken- for the FIRST TIME in his life, lol. He was trying to figure out what to do with it- I can't recall now WHY he bought it, but it cracked me up. I guess he figured it out because he hasn't starved to death, yet.

About cell phones- back in 2004 when I was still living in Florida and we got whacked with three hurricanes, each one two weeks apart, all of my siblings had cell phones and man, did they scramble when the power went out and then stayed out for over a week. They were running back and forth to their cars all day, putting their cell phones on and off the car chargers. Not sure how they would have coped if the phones had died with no way to recharge them at all. I did not have a cell phone back then and hardly noticed.

The other thing they were scrambling for was water- they had to keep running out to pick up more bottled water, which I thought was pathetic. I had filled a bunch of quart canning jars and put them in my freezer ahead of the first hurricane. So I not only had water while the power was out (my home was on a well), the ice in the jars kept the freezer cold so that I did not lose any of my food. Luckily, my area was one of the first to have power restored and we wound up hauling water from my house into my parents' house in town, where they did not get power back for over a week. After that I started canning water so that I would always have (free) water on hand in case of emergency.

Was having a conversation with hubby just this morning about inflation, amongst other things. I was wondering if it is better to keep buying things, especially food, now that prices have increased so much, or if it is better to consume what we have stocked and hope that prices come back down before we run out of food. One of the reasons we have always prepped is as a hedge against inflation- buy in bulk when prices are low, then hold off buying when they peak, and restock later when prices are down again. But right now I am not sure that prices will ever come down. My position now is, When in doubt, buy. Since we can still afford groceries (can't believe that I just said that!), I am still buying in excess when the groceries are available. I can cope with the loss of most goods and services- power, electric/gas heat, gasoline, etc.- but I will NOT sit by and watch my family go hungry- that s one thing that I am really afraid of. As long as we have water and food and a roof over our heads we will get by, but we must have food and have the ability to produce or procure more once our current stock is used up.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> The prepper forum has been awful quiet lately.


Collect your stuff and lay low.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Elizabeth,
Don't let your inventory go down. I don't see prices coming down any time soon.
Our president just said . Get stocked up. It is not going to get better any time soon. 
( I hope I said that the way he said it )
......................................

When people can this year, and let's say the batch is 1 or 2 jars short, add jars in
with water to can to take up that space. When I can meat, if I come short a few jars,
I can some dry beans in water.
Don't forget your pets. I can food for the dog. He likes it. 
Today I am going to use my pressure cooker to cook his meat.
Then I can freeze it. I did chicken legs a week ago in the cooker
and the meat just fell off the bones. And nice thick stock. 

My son learned how to can deer meat last fall. I think he plans on making jam
this summer. I got to make some myself. I like my jam. Store bought is okay if in a pinch.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't forget to rotate your supplies. Eat the old food before it goes bad. Buy new food to replace what you ate.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Dont buy a case of something before you try one can. Lots of stuff gos to waste because no one likes it, even when hungry. And covid sure didnt help with loss of taste and smell. Food just tastes off.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> ............ It sits as high as a big truck and has no running boards to step onto. I have to grab the steering wheel and use it to do a pull up while scrambling for a foot hold on the rocker panel...........


For my son't truck I keep a footstool on a rope. I use that to get into the truck and then I pull the footstool up into the cab with the rope so I can use it when I get to the store, or wherever else I am going.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Pony said:


> I really do appreciate his daily driver. He bought it for me (hmmm) to replace the one I sold a few years back.
> 
> '82 CJ7.
> 
> ...


I have a 85 jeep j10 pickup. It will pull a house but gets about 15 mpg.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ladytoysdream said:


> Elizabeth,
> *Don't let your inventory go down. I don't see prices coming down any time soon.*
> Our president just said . Get stocked up. It is not going to get better any time soon.
> ( I hope I said that the way he said it )
> ...


Saw a poster the other day:

*"Normal" is not returning. 
Jesus is.*

We have no idea what is happening in the future, but we do know that we should not stop being ready for any eventuality today.

Get what you can when you can. Don't expect any item will still be at the store when you return next week. Be aware. Be prepared. Be positive. 

We do the best we can with the resources available to us.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Chief50 said:


> I have a 85 jeep j10 pickup. It will pull a house but gets about 15 mpg.


Oooh! I envy you the J10!

Honcho? Golden Eagle? Pioneer?

Maybe we should start a thread about Jeeps. *Real *Jeeps. 

ETA: I want a Jeepster Commando. Or a Willys truck. Or both. Hee hee...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> For my son't truck I keep a footstool on a rope. I use that to get into the truck and then I pull the footstool up into the cab with the rope so I can use it when I get to the store, or wherever else I am going.


I have the foot stool we used in the van. Already has a rope tied to it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Vjk said:


> The weird thing is: Putin is trying to save us....


If you say so.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Hiro said:


> All those Great Reset provocateurs masquerading as innocent Ukrainian women and children being shelled needlessly will definitely save us all.


The people don't even rise to the level of pawns in this war ............


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> If you say so.


Everyone in the West is trying to destroy us. Or is destroying us, I should say. When you eliminate all other possibilities, the one remaining, however improbable, must be the truth.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The worst and most dangerous offense to the US us the invasion from the south, enabled by our own leadership. Everything else is just noise outside the window.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If someone here didn't post it, I'll say it. The best thing the United States could do for its own protection and benefit would be to send troops into Mexico, take over the government and cut it up into a half dozen territories, eventually to become states. Push the cartels south out of the country and make the land there a better place to live. Mexico would become a buffer.
Tiawan and Ukraine would fall for lesser reasons and we are going to need more room soon.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Vjk said:


> Everyone in the West is trying to destroy us. Or is destroying us, I should say. When you eliminate all other possibilities, the one remaining, however improbable, must be the truth.


Every single decision made by the current pretend administration harms the US and its citizens. It is statistically impossible to be wrong every decision. The only conclusion is one that I reached years ago: Your government hates you and this country.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You aint seen nothing yet!!!! Just wait 'til the Blue Laws are enforced....................


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> If someone here didn't post it, I'll say it. The best thing the United States could do for its own protection and benefit would be to send troops into Mexico, take over the government and cut it up into a half dozen territories, eventually to become states. Push the cartels south out of the country and make the land there a better place to live. Mexico would become a buffer.
> Tiawan and Ukraine would fall for lesser reasons and we are going to need more room soon.


That is a really bad idea. They would then be eligible for our welfare programs. We would have to invest heavily in infrastructure. The cartels are like cockroaches..... you'll never get rid of them.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

TxMex said:


> That is a really bad idea. They would then be eligible for our welfare programs. We would have to invest heavily in infrastructure. The cartels are like cockroaches..... you'll never get rid of them.


Stopping narcotics trade is near impossible. Eliminating the cartels is just a matter of getting rid of their enablers and their heads. It can be done. It should be done. It is not done because they are tolerated and serve a purpose at the highest levels of your own and the Mexican government. They are all profiting from it, either from the money or the power. We, plebes, just have to suffer from it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TxMex said:


> That is a really bad idea. They would then be eligible for our welfare programs. We would have to invest heavily in infrastructure. The cartels are like cockroaches..... you'll never get rid of them.


 Get woke Disney to put a theme park in Monterey. All those jobs lost to Mexico can be recouped in income tax. In the tax base isn't there then print up some more money.
Allow the far liberal universities to set up campuses, a Family Dollar in every bario, maybe some big super max prisons and military bases in the lower end cities.
In other words, build Mexico back better and let the dreamers dream in place.
We did ok when we took back Texas I'm sure we can bus down the liberal missionaries and make it a Utopia.
With the illegals staying down there and remaining legal, and the loons going down to teach them it will be like addition by subtraction.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> If someone here didn't post it, I'll say it. The best thing the United States could do for its own protection and benefit would be to send troops into Mexico, take over the government and cut it up into a half dozen territories, eventually to become states. Push the cartels south out of the country and make the land there a better place to live. Mexico would become a buffer.
> Tiawan and Ukraine would fall for lesser reasons and we are going to need more room soon.


While we're at it why not go up and take Canada too? Spread things out a little.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Canada isn't a problem.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

TxMex said:


> That is a really bad idea. They would then be eligible for our welfare programs. We would have to invest heavily in infrastructure. The cartels are like cockroaches..... you'll never get rid of them.


The people coming to the U.S. illegally are eligible for our welfare problems and some programs especially for them. Might as well take over the country as most of them have been running for the border anyway.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Y'all don't understand the culture. I've lived there among a wide variety of classes. 
Much better off to close our border.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

By annexing Mexico, we would be killing their manufacturing industry as surely as we have killed ours. They would be subject to the same govt regulations as the rest of the industry in the US proper.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I joined this thread hoping for information as to what others are doing to prep for an unpredictable future; yet there seems to be so much anger here that it is pulling my spirits down. I can understand the anger and the frustrations; I just don't want to cover my future expectations with them. Maybe it is because my outlook is more of a spiritual one than earthy and I have feelings of excitement associated with the future because of this. Knowing I have a Heavenly Father who is ever in attendance gives me feelings of comfort.



I'll bite (and go out on that limb).

1. Stay close to my Lord. Fellowship with Him beats anything this world can offer.
2. Moving cash into Gold and Silver. Physical only. Not into paper metals...they are part of the problem.
3. No debt, so have that covered.

My greatest worldly exposure is not having our house built on our land, and just gave the cabin away. I do have a wall tent coming.  But the house is going to take time. I hope we have time!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Every single decision made by the current pretend administration harms the US and its citizens. It is statistically impossible to be wrong every decision. The only conclusion is one that I reached years ago: Your government hates you and this country.


Joe has been wrong on everything for 4 decades!

Lots of momentum there!


----------

